# What is this ?



## andro (10/10/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-next-big-thing-porous-ceramic-wicks-530.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Danny (10/10/14)

That is an absolutely brilliant idea!


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

I agree but where to get it ?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/10/14)

Interesting, would also like to know! Wick insulator or a ceramic wick?


----------



## Danny (10/10/14)

I know a lot of marine aquarium stores stock ceramic chips for use as filter substrate. Its porous and should work, only challenge would be shaping it into wick


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

Can a normal ceramic chip used in aquarium be dangerous to vape?


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

This doesnt look difficult to make


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

Or this with a vertical coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63862298/Categories/"Keramik Docht"

Seems most have moved to: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/539791-readyxwick-non-cotton-people.html. Difficult to import - check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

I wish i could have ceramic wick


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

@Andre if u ever want to sell me some your welcome ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

andro said:


> @Andre if u ever want to sell me some your welcome ....


Like in R300.00 for 12 inches and very risky to import, although a dual coil setup on the Cyclops lasts like 4 months. But, I hear you. Have you tried rayon yet?


----------



## andro (10/10/14)

Nop . Hp botha gave me some but got lost in the accident


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

andro said:


> Nop . Hp botha gave me some but got lost in the accident


You can buy some from Vapeden. I ordered from www.have2have.co.za, but they went bankrupt before delivery. Now waiting for importitall. If you have not acquired some by then, will post you some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

